# Family History and Egg Sharing



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi everyone

This is actually a request for info for a friend on another message board I use, she is too shy to post here, so I said I'd do it for her!

Her mum developed ovarian cancer 5 years, had the op to remove the tumour and is now fine.

My friend is really interested in egg sharing or donating, and wonders whether this would prevent her? I didn't know the answer, but thought as its not an inherited disease it wouldn't be a problem.But does anyone here know for certain or have personal experience of a female family member having had cancer and applied for egg share?

Many thanks for any info I can pass onto her.

Babydust to all

Claire


----------



## sarah (Aug 8, 2004)

hi. my name is sarah. in 1998 i had laser treatment on my cervix to remove cancer cells. tomorrow i'm going to our clinic to do egg share.
as its not hereditary they can still proceed but will do so with caution because of all the drugs.
they have let me onto the programme so i cannot see why your friend can't do the same. cannot say for definate as i'm not a doctor. but wish her good luck. sarah


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi Sarah

That certainly is reassuring for her, I will let her know. Glad to hear that you are ok too and good luck for your tx.  

Thanks for your help

Claire


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Claire,

I know its a little different but my mum has had breast cancer, as did her mother and i have still been accepted for egg sharing.

As sarah has said, im not a doctor but im sure it will be ok,

L xx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi Tequilla

Thanks for replying as well. That's good to hear as well. I've passed the info on to her and she seems pleased, she just didn't want to go through the appointment process to be refused at the first hurdle! It's really her only chance of affording tx as her dh came to her with huge debts from his previous marriage and she has unexplained fertility as well. She has previously donated eggs to her sister before her mother had cancer, and is so caring.

She will be a Lister girl too, so I am trying to persuade her to join all the lovely ladies here.

Claire


----------

